
Foxit Reader update removes Print to PDF - inrev
https://forums.foxitsoftware.com/forum/portable-document-format-pdf-tools/foxit-reader/177686-foxit-pdf-printer-gone-after-foxit-reader-upgrade
======
colejohnson66
I’ll admit: I’ve never used Foxit, so I’m not entirely sure what’s different
than this: what’s wrong with the OS’ built in “Print to PDF” feature?

~~~
gwittel
For many years Windows did not have a simple built in print to PDF function.

Ages ago, FoxIt was a great lightweight PDF reader (vs Adobe Acrobat). Its
gotten more and more bloated over the years, but still better then Adobe. I
use it on occasion, mostly due to the fact that browser PDF renderers are
buggy/incomplete (forms, layout).

~~~
0_gravitas
Have you used SumatraPDF at all, what do you like about FoxIt over Sumatra
(never tried it so I'm curious)?

~~~
gwittel
I haven’t. My Windows use is limited these days so I haven’t kept up. Good to
know about it, I try to take a look next time I’m on Windows.

Tbh Microsoft should just have a built in reader for the 99% case of viewing
documents and filling out simple forms.

~~~
Xolvixica
Windows 10 does have a build-in PDF reader - Microsoft Edge. Also Windows 10
includes the virtual "Microsoft Print to PDF" printer, so this issue isn't
really much of a problem unless the user in question (who also runs Windows
10) is using some special features in the Foxit Reader's Print to PDF tool.

